
WeWork to Accept Oil Barrels as Tenants - markthethomas
https://unicorn.computer/wework-to-accept-oil-barrels-as-tenants
======
markthethomas
disclaimer: this is obviously satire

~~~
nunez
I wanted to believe, though

~~~
markthethomas
lolol

------
smartplaya2001
wow LMAO

